# BI-806 Radiological Report & BI-811 Medical Form validity



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I am planning attend consulate for getting SA Visa in Last week of october or 1st week of Nov.2014.
I attended the medical tests on 9th Aug. 2014 and collected the BI-806 Radiological Report & BI-811 Medical Form . are these documents are vaild up to october or 1st week of Nov.2014.

Is there any time frame like BI-806 Radiological Report & BI-811 Medical Form valid only 2 months or 3 months . 

Regards,
Sharma


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello Sharmaji.

No.. there is no such timeline or rules. The process is very simple. Just ensure you carry each and every document to the consulate. 

I need to make you aware about certain problems after you submit your application. Let me know at which consulate are you submitting ? and which permit ?

Regards,
Amin Sayed


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Amin,
Thanks for response.
I am planning to go Mumbai counsulate for Critical skill Visa.

Regards,
Sharma.


----------

